# Brands Enthusiasts Should Try



## chinacats (Oct 17, 2016)

Many here have tried quite a few J-knives, some that suit them and some not so much. This question relates to knives that you feel people should at least try. Numbers not so important but what knives do you feel enthusiasts should try? (I've also listed why imo).

My list:
Takeda (completely coherent shape and feel)
Tanaka (best value cutter)
Shig (fastest knife I've owned)
Watanabe (favorite workhorse)
Masamoto KS (sweetest profile)
Kochi (love how crazy thin this knife is behind the edge)

What's on your list of must try knives?


----------



## Godslayer (Oct 17, 2016)

Takamura R2 best value lazer period
Not a brand but something in fancy pants damascus... Something mezmerizing about it. 
Guede bread sword (if youve held one you know) 
Robin Dalman, like a takeda only better
Kotetsu, so light and agile, arguably the easiest to control blade i own and the flatness of the profile makes the gyuto feel like a gyuto nakiri hybrid
Fujiwara terayusa, if you get a good one, this may be the worlds best traditinal japanese carbon steel blade. Unpararreled sharpness and ease of sharpening, i swear there is a second invisible edge.


----------



## Badgertooth (Oct 17, 2016)

Original Kato to see what the hype is about
Toyama for a killer workhorse 
Tanaka blue 2 for the best miweight 
Wakui for outright value and cutting ability 
Tsukijii Masamoto for a lighter more laserish option made in a very traditional idiom


----------



## mikedtran (Oct 17, 2016)

Badgertooth said:


> Original Kato to see what the hype is about
> Toyama for a killer workhorse
> Tanaka blue 2 for the best miweight
> Wakui for outright value and cutting ability
> Tsukijii Masamoto for a lighter more laserish option made in a very traditional idiom



+1 Original Kato and Wakui

Sounds like I have to try a Tanaka and a Toyama. If you had to recommend one would you say the Tanaka?


----------



## K813zra (Oct 17, 2016)

I have not tried enough J-knives to make such a list as I only own or have owned knives from 6 makers. Various knives of different steel from each maker but 6 nonetheless. However, of what I do have I can pick the one that I gravitate to the most and that is my Saji Ginsan 210. It feels good in the hand, on the board and on the stones. It has a simple yet elegant, to me, finish. It is also not an overly delicate knife for being a J-knife. So to sum up, ease of care, ease of maintenance and easy on the eyes. On the wallet, not so much. 

If I do not reach for the Saji then I reach for my Masakage Yuki.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 17, 2016)

What can I do about liking classic oval/D handled, single-bevel-for-single-bevel-shapes, generic, kasumi, $80-$200 paper steel stuff more and more? (If somebody wanted to say "get a Gesshin Uraku", I'm not in the US so importing them is as tedious as importing from Japan, otherwise... "Become a pescetarian", uh no, ichthyophobe  )


----------



## Badgertooth (Oct 17, 2016)

mikedtran said:


> +1 Original Kato and Wakui
> 
> Sounds like I have to try a Tanaka and a Toyama. If you had to recommend one would you say the Tanaka?



Ooooooooh... 

which child do I love more?!


Toyama if you want out the box awesomeness.

But I know you've been tinkering and squirrelling away in your own time with sharpening. So for a guy who's not scared of getting behind the edge, this is great OOTB, but batshit with a bit of thinning. Get James' bubinga handle, I actually think it's my favourite handle.


----------



## Anton (Oct 17, 2016)

I've always been curious about Mac...


----------



## easy13 (Oct 17, 2016)

Just gonna add to conversation and not repeat 

-Yoshikane
-Misono Dragon of Some Sort - Gyuto/Suji
-Hiromoto 
-Konosuke


----------



## daveb (Oct 17, 2016)

Anton said:


> I've always been curious about Mac...



Twisted. I like.


----------



## Ruso (Oct 17, 2016)

Not a brand, but I believe every J-knife enthusiast should try a Yanagi.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 17, 2016)

Takamura R2 gyuto (for a laser)
Takeda gyuto (for unique geometry and cleaver santoku hybrid lol)
Toyama Suji (great cutter and good value)
Kato gyuto (as mentioned by Badgertooth)
Shigefusa (just because)
Watanabe (similar rationale to Toyama)


----------



## AllanP (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm actually curious about how a MAC vs Shun vs Global vs Miyabi cutting contest would be like


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 17, 2016)

Watanabe
Ginga (Ashi or Gesshin)
Kochi
Dalman
Richmond
A knife you made yourself 


Hint: I'm joking about one of the above!


----------



## preizzo (Oct 17, 2016)

&#128514; &#128514; I guess I know which ones


----------



## preizzo (Oct 17, 2016)

Wakui 
Kurosaki 
Shigefusa 
Kato (nakiri, gyuto) 
Fujiwara 
Ikeda 
Itinimonn (if it s spell correctly &#128514


----------



## preizzo (Oct 17, 2016)

Oops are there 7?? Sorry can't account properly at 4 o'clock in the morning and half drunk &#128529;&#128529;


----------



## Badgertooth (Oct 17, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> Watanabe
> Ginga (Ashi or Gesshin)
> Kochi
> Dalman
> ...



I actually think your joke entry is still on topic. You should have a low water mark against which to compare.


----------



## foody518 (Oct 17, 2016)

Ruso said:


> Not a brand, but I believe every J-knife enthusiast should try a Yanagi.



Buy me a lefty one please! XD


----------



## F-Flash (Oct 18, 2016)

Kato
Dalman
Raquin

Trying keep it simple


----------



## Badgertooth (Oct 18, 2016)

F-Flash said:


> Kato
> Dalman
> Raquin
> 
> Trying keep it simple



Your picture of your homemade rack with the Raquin monster Suji, Dalman gyuto, KS and Catcheside could also have formed a very nice list of 'it' makers.


----------



## F-Flash (Oct 18, 2016)

Well, i already had some typed out so why not include them aswell. 

Toyama
Catcheside
And masamoto ks

All of them are definately worth trying out. 

Im gonna get tillman petty 180mm next summer. Looking forward to it


----------



## Iggy (Oct 18, 2016)

TF Denka
Kato
Masamoto KS
Suisin IH
Konosuke Fujiyama Blue#2

...in that order


----------



## zoze (Oct 18, 2016)

Watanabe
Tilman
Billipp
Kato
Catcheside
Rader

Would be curious about a Shig. Never had the opportunity, yet.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Oct 18, 2016)

Mizuno.


----------



## Matus (Oct 18, 2016)

I do not have enough experience to put down a list, but I would like to get my hands on more traditional makers.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 18, 2016)

Would Mizuno and Watanabe (mentioned above) not count as traditional makers?


----------



## Matus (Oct 18, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Would Mizuno and Watanabe (mentioned above) not count as traditional makers?



The most certainly would. I had a chance to try Watanabe, it was a fantastic knife. What I do not know which 'traditional' (in the sense of geometry & profile) double bevel knives one should try.


----------



## Anton (Oct 18, 2016)

I personally consider traditional to be single bevel only.


----------



## y32dsm (Oct 18, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> Mizuno.



I have 270mm gyuto, but I am not impressed. It is the tough knife, and I can tell. Its sharpness and edge retention is mediocre. Cladding is extremely reactive even though I put semi-mirror polish. The grind was uneven from tip to heel. High and low spots through a shinogi line. Maybe I got Lemon???


----------



## MAS4T0 (Oct 18, 2016)

y32dsm said:


> I have 270mm gyuto, but I am not impressed. It is the tough knife, and I can tell. Its sharpness and edge retention is mediocre. Cladding is extremely reactive even though I put semi-mirror polish. The grind was uneven from tip to heel. High and low spots through a shinogi line. Maybe I got Lemon???



You got the shinogi grind?


----------



## panda (Oct 18, 2016)

one should have tried all or most the classics to have an opinion be taken seriously.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 18, 2016)

panda said:


> one should have tried all or most the classics to have an opinion be taken seriously.



Well, you'd certainly fall into that category...what's your list look like?


----------



## panda (Oct 18, 2016)

i mean my list is all the classics, heh. new school is cool and all but the old school acts as a baseline to guide you into knowing what you want out of a knife, in my case i dove deeper into the classics instead of branching back out. even the new stuff i like are made in the old school vain.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 18, 2016)

Toyama
Shig
Kato(maksim style)
Masamoto KS


In that order for Gyuto. Can't speak on most of their other offerings besides Shig. I feel like most everything else I've played with is a variation on those themes, but never quite lived up to the supposed originals.


----------



## skewed (Oct 19, 2016)

panda said:


> one should have tried all or most the classics to have an opinion be taken seriously.



Totally agree. I have been using Jknives for 6+ years mostly in a commercial setting. I have a very modest budget (probably spent more than I should have through the years) and there are so many old tried and true standards that I haven't even tried not to mention the newer high dollar fads.

I don't post very often due to this reason alone. I am really glad that we have quite a few members who have tried many knives and are happy to chime in (such as you).

With saying all this, my one very generalized advice is to try and use a good laser then a good workhorse.

Cheers,
rj


----------



## Marek07 (Oct 19, 2016)

I haven't got anywhere near enough experience or exposure to suggest any brands. However this thread makes for interesting reading. So... why I am I salivating?
:scratchhead:


----------



## skewed (Oct 19, 2016)

Marek07 said:


> I haven't got anywhere near enough experience or exposure to suggest any brands. However this thread makes for interesting reading. So... why I am I salivating?
> :scratchhead:



Because there are so many really good knives out there and so little time and even less money.


----------



## JaVa (Oct 19, 2016)

Very interesting thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveInMesa (Dec 19, 2016)

Anton said:


> I've always been curious about Mac...



Had one. Hated it. Maybe it's just me, though.


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 19, 2016)

Toyama
Kato Workhorse
Catcheside's heavy grind knives
Masamoto KS
Tanaka R2/SG2
Hinoura


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 19, 2016)

Devin
Kato WH
Catcheside
Dalman
Tanzu 

Anything from these makers


----------



## El Pescador (Dec 19, 2016)

Devin
Mizuno Honyaki
Takeda
Mert
Watanabe


----------



## skewed (Dec 19, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Devin
> Kato WH
> Catcheside
> Dalman
> ...





El Pescador said:


> Devin
> Mizuno Honyaki
> Takeda
> Mert
> Watanabe



Most are well beyond my humble means though I wont pass up a really good deal when I see one. I guess I am more of a use-it-hard-at-work guy than a enthusiast collector (no offense, I love hear about these higher dollar knives).


----------



## El Pescador (Dec 19, 2016)

PM incoming!


----------



## AzHP (Dec 19, 2016)

Looked up "Shigefusa" since it's one of the knives I haven't heard much about or tried...then realized why there might be a lot of people who have never used one. $500-1000 ain't nothing to sneeze at!

I'll keep the Shibata Kotetsu, Takeda and Tsukiji Masamoto on my short list of knives to try.


----------



## jljohn (Dec 19, 2016)

I only own Carter and Kato for the time being, but I certainly would like to try a Toyama and Watanabe. Takeda used to be near the top of my list, but I've been hearing less good things lately.


----------



## Casaluz (Dec 19, 2016)

I will divide my answer in Japanese and non Japanese:

1) Japanese:
Masamoto KS because they are a joy to look, hold, use, and sharpen
Aritsugu A type because they are solid all around and can handle abuse while holding the edge forever
Gesshin Kagero yo handle, because they feel significant, well balanced, nice, and hold the edge forever
Tesshu because they keep surprising me every time I use them by how well they perform for the price
Takeda... yeah I know many of your opinions, what can I say, I really like them aesthetically and how they handle anything you throw at them

2) Non-Japanese
Carter because they feel like driving a sports car
Tilman because they are austere and perfect and will be in my family for generations
Haburn, because they are highly usable works of art. Ian's "mystery steel" sharpens to an incredible edge and holds it forever


----------



## labor of love (Dec 19, 2016)

I feel like if I owned takeda, watanabe/Toyama, and masamoto ks simultaneously plus maybe 2 other Gyutos my collection would be complete. Atleast for gyutos.


----------



## panda (Dec 19, 2016)

i think you mean 3 other. 2x210, 2x240, 2x270


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Dec 19, 2016)

Takeda
Watanabe
Yoshikane
TF Denka
Gesshin Kagekiyo
Tanaka R2
Dalman


----------



## labor of love (Dec 19, 2016)

Marcelo Amaral said:


> Takeda
> Watanabe
> Yoshikane
> TF Denka
> ...


Why dalman?


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi Craig,

it is on my list because it tapers nicely to the thinnest tip i have (easier to do those horizontal cuts on onions). Also liked his grind. His profile is flatter than most (again, check). Besides, it sharpens easily on jnats (another thing i love).


----------



## labor of love (Dec 19, 2016)

Marcelo Amaral said:


> Hi Craig,
> 
> it is on my list because it tapers nicely to the thinnest tip i have (easier to do those horizontal cuts on onions). Also liked his grind. His profile is flatter than most (again, check). Besides, it sharpens easily on jnats (another thing i love).



Cool. Dalman sounds interesting. Distal taper is a very underrated thing around here. It's prob the main reason I'm such a gengetsu junkie.


----------



## Kingkor (Dec 20, 2016)

Nobody mentioned tristone blades?


----------



## malexthekid (Dec 20, 2016)

Don't think he is that big in these parts...

I have one of his in the works. I can't wait. &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Nemo (Dec 20, 2016)

malexthekid said:


> Don't think he is that big in these parts...
> 
> I have one of his in the works. I can't wait. &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;



Me too (have one in works and can't wait).


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Dec 20, 2016)

Still wondering about Yamakawa/Goko... it seems a lot got one here a few years ago, but a lot sold them again, without giving any negative opinion though  Still love mine for certain, and would still recommend the maker - only thing I could imagine finding disfavour is the rustic look and the visually uneven, not easily ground flat kireba


----------



## chinacats (Dec 20, 2016)

If I've learned anything in a few years around kkf, it's that you can't steer a thread for ****. That said, I only started this thread to bring up the modern classics and while some of the more recent knives mentioned may be great it's kind of hard to make the argument that some of these new makers are rivalling the classics in any way. BTW, I should be getting to test a Dalman (x2) on a passaround soon and hope to be impressed but to think it could rival some of the earlier makers may be a bit naiive?


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Dec 20, 2016)

labor of love said:


> Cool. Dalman sounds interesting. Distal taper is a very underrated thing around here. It's prob the main reason I'm such a gengetsu junkie.



I need to try a gengetsu then. Hard to come by nowadays!


----------



## labor of love (Dec 20, 2016)

Marcelo Amaral said:


> I need to try a gengetsu then. Hard to come by nowadays!



Good luck with that. I'll prob just commission a custom gengetsu clone one day.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Dec 20, 2016)

chinacats said:


> If I've learned anything in a few years around kkf, it's that you can't steer a thread for ****. That said, I only started this thread to bring up the modern classics and while some of the more recent knives mentioned may be great it's kind of hard to make the argument that some of these new makers are rivalling the classics in any way. BTW, I should be getting to test a Dalman (x2) on a passaround soon and hope to be impressed but to think it could rival some of the earlier makers may be a bit naiive?



Hi Jim, i haven't thought of this thread in terms of new makers rivalling the classics (but only of my particular opinion), so when i say Dalman, that's not what i meant (that Dalman rivals the classics). But that's an interesting way to see it. I think Dalman checks a lot of boxes in my requirements and that's why i like it, but i see why it might not please others as much as their requirements may differ from mine. In my view, in other to become a classic (or rival a classic), it needs to have a broader acceptance in a niche. Not sure i can say that about Dalman, but i can say his aeb-l laser gyutos are very good for delicate tasks (doing horizontal cuts on onions and dicing tomatoes among them).


----------



## labor of love (Jan 2, 2017)

preizzo said:


> Wakui
> Kurosaki
> Shigefusa
> Kato (nakiri, gyuto)
> ...



Explain to me why ikeda is on your list. I need to be convinced they're worth trying


----------



## preizzo (Jan 2, 2017)

I find them to be very good knives. 
I owned a 210 mm Damascus and was o e of my best cutter, the grind was perfect, the blade taper down nicely,the Damascus pattern was beautiful. Only one problem, the knife was to short for me so I sold it. 
Now I have the kasumi 240 mm gyuto and I can say it s perfect like his little brother. 
&#128522;


----------



## merlijny2k (Jan 2, 2017)

chinacats said:


> If I've learned anything in a few years around kkf, it's that you can't steer a thread for ****. That said, I only started this thread to bring up the modern classics and while some of the more recent knives mentioned may be great it's kind of hard to make the argument that some of these new makers are rivalling the classics in any way. BTW, I should be getting to test a Dalman (x2) on a passaround soon and hope to be impressed but to think it could rival some of the earlier makers may be a bit naiive?



I think it would be hard to make the argument that anything rivalling the classics will come from anywhere else than new makers trying to please a really tough crowd, and getting really knowledgeable feedback. Established market party's are generally slower to innovate than the most talented startups. Either it is them or it can't be done. And i think it can, and if and when it is, it will be one of them new guys.


----------



## fatboylim (Jan 2, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Explain to me why ikeda is on your list. I need to be convinced they're worth trying



Worth mentioning there are two Ikeda makers, a young guy and the much older master. The older master is getting to retirement age and is supported to be as good as Shigefusa... It's on my list to try!


----------



## labor of love (Jan 2, 2017)

fatboylim said:


> Worth mentioning there are two Ikeda makers, a young guy and the much older master. The older master is getting to retirement age and is supported to be as good as Shigefusa... It's on my list to try!



There's actually more than 2. Shigahiro looked so promising. I almost pulled the trigger on an ikeda during epic edge Black Friday sale, now I regret that I didn't.


----------



## fatboylim (Jan 2, 2017)

labor of love said:


> There's actually more than 2. Shigahiro looked so promising. I almost pulled the trigger on an ikeda during epic edge Black Friday sale, now I regret that I didn't.



Shigehiro is Ikeda? I think that Shigehiro is the sharpener for Ikeda, but Ikeda was not the blacksmith. I could be wrong though.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 2, 2017)

Read the description.http://www.buttermilksupply.com/product-tag/shigehiro/




fatboylim said:


> Shigehiro is Ikeda? I think that Shigehiro is the sharpener for Ikeda, but Ikeda was not the blacksmith. I could be wrong though.


----------



## fatboylim (Jan 2, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Read the description.http://www.buttermilksupply.com/product-tag/shigehiro/



Right you are. How strange, I was thinking of another Shigehiro. I've not seen this one before.


----------



## jonnachang (Jan 2, 2017)

1Dalman 2 Mert Tansu 3 Anger 4 Raquin.


----------



## rami_m (Jan 3, 2017)

jonnachang said:


> 1Dalman 2 Mert Tansu 3 Anger 4 Raquin.



Anger?


----------



## landshark (Jan 3, 2017)

A lot of great knives have been mentioned,and I have a number of them but one of my favorite knives to just stare at is my Hattori KD Gyuto


----------



## Badgertooth (Jan 3, 2017)

Nick Anger, curiously absent of much mention on this forum.


----------



## tienowen (Jan 4, 2017)

Sakai Jikko-Kiri Yanagi
Konosuke-Gyuto
Masamoto Sohonten-Yanagi
Sukenari-Sujihiki
Tsukiji-Masahisa-??
Nenohi-Wa-Mukimono


----------



## skewed (Jan 4, 2017)

Landshark you should really post a couple more pics and perhaps a short video to really rub it in that you have a KD. Seriously, more pics please!


----------



## tcmx3 (Jan 4, 2017)

Kato, Heiji and Tanaka R2 for workhorse, wide bevel and laser


----------

